# To trim or not to trim...



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Below are some pics of Lola's legs which have by far the most amount of hair on her body so far! As you know she's a late developer coat wise. Anyway it's about 2.5-3 inches long and REALLY thick. I don't even brush her everyday and there are never any matts..yet!! What I'm wondering if should I get them trimmed or is it best to leave it? I really don't want to trim it but I'm aware her adult coat may start to come through then I will have no choice but to cut it REALLY short if her adult coat has a tendency to matt! Her fur is like cotton candy in feel and close up appearance, it's incredibly soft and fleece like. Really can't decide, her legs are so pretty.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't pictures? I'm on tapatalk though so maybe that?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I forgot to attach them! Lol!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow..that is long...as long as you can still run a brush through it I would leave it. Its gorgeous

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

She has such a pretty coat, I'd leave it for now! Lola's legs are long too and I worry about the snow (bad December forecast here) but for now we are leaving it!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh good! I won't feel guilty for keeping it long! I do love it... It's so pretty. She looks like she is wearing frills when she's running about..


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous coat - definitely leave it. I groom Beau on a daily basis and her fur is long (groomer in Pets at Home came to look at her even though I don't use them and said she has the longest fur he has seen on a Poo) but lately got a bit lazy and find it is the shorter fur that gets matted not the long! My daughter who has long hair said the shorter bits of her hair get knotty but the longer parts of her hair do a bit but are easier to brush out so maybe this is the way it is with Poo fur! Lola is beautiful


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Ali.. Beau is lovely too!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely legs lol .. yep I woudl leave them and only trim them a little bit if matts do start. 

Keep checking for matts on paws too


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Definitely NOT TO TRIM...

Would love to see Lola running with the wind in her hair 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hahaha. Sounds so romantic!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Ruth Honey's legs are the same and very thick to comb through. I guess it's where the spaniel gets it's thickest feathering and it's following the same growth pattern. I'm going to wait until the rest of her coat is longer and then give her a trim to get rid of all her wispy ends. Her coat is developing more slowly too. I do get tired of the amount of people who expect a poo cross to be completely curly by 4 months! They expect them all to take after the poodle. x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I love thick and fluffy legs .. yep that sounds so wrong lol, but you poo owners know what I mean.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Hi Ruth Honey's legs are the same and very thick to comb through. I guess it's where the spaniel gets it's thickest feathering and it's following the same growth pattern. I'm going to wait until the rest of her coat is longer and then give her a trim to get rid of all her wispy ends. Her coat is developing more slowly too. I do get tired of the amount of people who expect a poo cross to be completely curly by 4 months! They expect them all to take after the poodle. x


I usually get people telling me I'm wrong about her breed! Usually snobby full breed owners. It doesn't bother me anymore. The odd person will call her a cockapoo straight off. There is a little cocker at day care who is very like Lola but Lola has a completely different body shape. She is changing fast and whilst I don't think she will ever be curly, she certainly will have the shaggy wavy look. Funny thing was the other day for the first time someone called her a poodle! Baffles me. Just goes to show everyone sees things differently. All I care about is that she is a brill doggy and utterly delicious!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

JoJo said:


> I love thick and fluffy legs .. yep that sounds so wrong lol, but you poo owners know what I mean.


If I don't do something soon my legs might match your description as well as Lola's! Hahahaahaaaa


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

No don't cut yet. If there are no matts then just enjoy the lovely long coat. I've just cut Obi really short for the first time ever and I hate it. It just doesn't look like him any more and won't take a photo till it grows back a bit . Roo's coat is just starting to thicken out a bit more and I can see the curls coming in on her bum but most people still take her for a spaniel at the moment but I think the roan colour fools people.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami's fur looks the same as Lolas . . very long right now and funny thing as I have always bragged about no matts and I found 2 today . . 1 under each front leg, they were quite close to his skin so I teased then up a bit and had to cut them out. His fur is so long and thick you cannot tell, but will be more diligent about brushingh him. I have never had him cut yet so he is quite long. I hope I can keep on top of it as my husband does not want his hair cut short. He looks lovely in the wind blowing all over! I am trying to book him now for a Christmas shampoo and will have her trim the ends. 
If Lola does not have matts, keep that beautiful coat!!! She is beautiful!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys.. We are brushing everyday now just to be extra vigilant. Lola enjoys it, so it's a bonus!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

yeh im with everyone else if you can manage it then keep the coat, she looks fab x


----------

